# Perry Miniatures



## imm0rtal reaper (Jul 15, 2008)

Perry Miniatures is run by well known 28mm sculptors Alan & Michael Perry. Former sculptors of Foundry, the Perry brothers day job is with Games Workshop.

Currently there are 12 ranges, Age of Wars - Samurai Armies, American War of Independence, Agincourt to Orleans, Border Reivers, English Civil War, Napoleonic Brunswick, Napoleonic Dutch/Belgians, Napoleonic Peninsular 40mm, Scots of Civil War, The Crusades, The Crusades - Muslim Armies and Limited Edition prints.

Examples:






















































Useful links:
Store

Available at Wayland Games.
​


----------



## humakt (Jan 2, 2008)

The amount of minatures they make is amazing and I do really like most of their work.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

The Perrys are among my favorite sculptors, and these are amazing figures!


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

I love there models, I only wish getting them was a little easier


----------



## CLT40k (Jun 18, 2010)

I ordered a few of thier crusader knights... the sculpt on the knight was pure awesome... but he didn't fit on his horse.... there are HUGE gaps between horse and rider.... I wasn't very impressed... If you order any of thier cav, realize you're going to need to do some GS work to get the rider to sit properly


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

CLT40k said:


> I ordered a few of thier crusader knights... the sculpt on the knight was pure awesome... but he didn't fit on his horse.... there are HUGE gaps between horse and rider.... I wasn't very impressed... If you order any of thier cav, realize you're going to need to do some GS work to get the rider to sit properly


to be honest cavalry riders and horse fitting is a problem for allot of companies.


----------



## Shogun_Nate (Aug 2, 2008)

They only thing I've order from them (through another store) was the samurai backbanners they make. Really liked what I got on something so small and they fit perfectly on my marines after a little drilling lol.

Good luck and good gaming,

Nate


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Their work has always been top notch and they have great sculpts.


----------



## imm0rtal reaper (Jul 15, 2008)

Hey all, you can find my review of Perry miniatures new mounted men at arms *here*.


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

I'll be using the mounted staff officers for my battalia commanders when I get to that stage of my ECW Royalists :biggrin:

Unless Warlord come out with some generic mounted officers before then. :blush:


----------



## VanquisherMBT (Apr 18, 2012)

Perry miniatures makes my special place happy.

Unlike warlord and the constant cock ups they constantly keep making


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

VanquisherMBT said:


> Unlike warlord and the constant cock ups they constantly keep making


How so?


----------



## VanquisherMBT (Apr 18, 2012)

Tawa said:


> How so?


"hey look we make a rule system based on 6-12-24-36 models.....let's sell our models in 32's"

"our rule system needs command models to draw LoS.....let's put none in our army deals"

"hey look out our Crimean war range.....its British line and hussars.....yay"

"hey look at our American war of independence range, yes its fuck all models for a huge price"

"hey look we sell Perry and victrix plastic French.....let's make our own"

"hey WWII players want a lee grant.....let's make a 6 panzershreck thing that 3 existed of and a flak panther that never existed and nobody asked for either"

"hey people really want plastic Russians and Japanese.....let's do them in metal"

*epic headdesk*


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Fair enough. Not looked at any of those figure ranges tbh


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Tawa said:


> Fair enough. Not looked at any of those figure ranges tbh


psst he cant hear you hes been banned again


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Oh, didn't spot that. Thanks Bits...... :blush:


----------

